# Forum Quilt 2015 #2--now open!



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

April 15th is here! Let's forget all that nasty tax business (cuz it's done and over now, right?) and think about quilting instead!! :bouncy: Sign-ups for our second forum quilt of 2015 are now open.

_*This quilt will run April 15-June 15th. All blocks are due to me on or before June 15th.*
_
As a refresher, here's how it works:

When you sign up, I will mail you a piece of fabric. Using this fabric and any other fabric you choose, make a block with a finished size of 12 1/2 inches. Make sure all fabric you use has been washed and dried to prevent shrinkage. Please do not use fabric softener.

After you complete the block, mail it back to me so it arrives on or before June 15th, I will pick a winner after the mail comes on June 15th from all the blocks I have received. You should plan to mail your block at least 10 days before the deadline to allow for any postal delays. (We had several blocks that took 7-14 days to get to me last time, so maybe allow 14 days for mailing just in case the USPS hasn't gotten their act together yet.)

After you sign up, please send me a private message with your address. I cannot send you the fabric unless you first give me your address!

When I send the fabric, I will send an information sheet that you can fill out about yourself and attach to your block with a safety pin, or stapling works well also. If you want to send a contribution for postage that would be deeply appreciated.

Sign up is for this quilt only, you will have to sign up again for future quilts.


Winner is selected at random. All participants names are placed in a hat and one winner is chosen. If you win... You will receive all the blocks that were sent in for this quilt, along with a yard of fabric to use in your quilt. 

The winner is then responsible for purchasing fabric for the next quilt. You will need to purchase 4 yards of fabric total. You will need to cut squares that are at least 12 inches, they can be a little larger, but not much smaller. Each yard should yield about 9 squares. You will cut squares from only three yards which should be about 27 squares. Keep one for yourself and send the others to me along with the extra yard of fabric. If you have any questions just ask! I need to receive the fabric by July 1st, 2015 so that we can keep these quilts rolling on time the entire year.

I will not send the blocks to you until I receive the new fabric. I will take pictures of the blocks and post them after the winner has received them. To view pictures of the first quilt for 2015, go here: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/countryside-families/531842-forum-quilt-2015-1-blocks-due-march-15th-7.html

Sign-up is for registered forum members only. Please only sign up and commit if you are willing to complete a block and return it before the deadline. Remember even a simple block is fine, it does not have to be elaborate. So even if you've never quilted before but you want to give it a try, don't be shy, sign up and have fun with us!

Ms.Lilly was the winner of the last quilt, and she has chosen a fabric that will be fun for us to work with. It's summery in color. . . That's all the hints you get for now, sign up below so I can send you a piece to see for yourself!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm #1! &#128513;


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm in -- #2.


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

Consider me #3


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

May I be number 4?


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I"m in--#5 I guess


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

#6 ooo la la!


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm in....#7


----------



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

#8, please!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Can I be #9????


----------



## gotmules (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm #10, but far from perfect!:teehee:


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Make me 11, but do NOT send me any fabric. I kept a piece for me before I sent it out.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Make me #12 please!!! Yahoo!!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I'll be lucky #13. Almost forgot to sign myself up, LOL.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a question. It says we get a piece of fabric to use and we can use any other fabric. So does the block have to be only 2 colors or can we use 2 or 3 colors of our own fabric?


----------



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

flowergurl said:


> I have a question. It says we get a piece of fabric to use and we can use any other fabric. So does the block have to be only 2 colors or can we use 2 or 3 colors of our own fabric?



As many colors as you want! And as little or as much of the forum fabric as you want! Up in the first post of this thread is a link to the last one. Follow that and go to one of the last posts. Pictures of the blocks from the last forum quilt are there. You can really see how diverse the usage is. 

Sounds like this would be your first forum quilt? This is only my third. I am continuously amazed at everyone's creativity.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, I guess it is. Sign me up i'll give it a go! 
I forgot to say give me # 14 please.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Come on, I know there are more people who can use a needle and thread here. If you are a lurker, this is a great way to get your feet wet. 
Nobody says your block must be perfect. Just give it a whirl and have fun with it! :clap:


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I would like to join Kris. Thanks~


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

This gave me the excuse to buy a new quilting square.  I bought this and it's being shipped to the store near me. It should work great to square up my block. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Omnigrid-Quilter-s-Square-12.5-x12.5/12461039


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

flowergurl, I have that exact same square. I love it; and I'm sure everyone who receives any of my blocks appreciates that I use it religiously. Without it, I can't square a block worth beans.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Me either...tis why i bought it. LOL Heck you could make a crazy quilt block and iron it good and then lay the square over it and cut. That might be an interesting quilt.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I got my material today! :clap:


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

Got mine today too. 
I have to say I really like it. 
Good choice.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Received my fabric.!!. Very pretty!! .. does remind me of summer.. going to be fun to work with..


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

My quilting square from wal mart came in and I have selected the material I will use.
Now i just have to rewash and iron it. I always use fabric softener so that's why the need to rewash.
I have my huge yard sale coming up this weekend, so I'll be super busy with that until the beginning of next week. Then I plan to hop right on my block. :clap:
Kris if needed I can do two blocks. Just say the word.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

Got my fabric! Now just need to pick a block and raid the stash.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Got my fabric Friday and LOVE it!!! Kris, is that fabric already washed or should I wash it too? I am going to Walmart tomorrow and look for that 12.5 in square. It would be perfect for these swaps!!! Now I just need to pick a block pattern.....


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I really love this fabric! What is the manufacturer and name of the pattern? Not that I need to buy more, but .... well .... ah heck, who I am kidding. I'll probably buy more if it's still available.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Sunflower, if you can't find it at your store order it online and have it shipped to your store and shipping is free. When it comes in they will let you know and you can go pick it up.
They even ship it to the little neighborhood stores like mine.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I'm glad everyone is getting their fabric and loving it.

To answer *flowergurl's* question about making two blocks; anyone who wants to make extra blocks is more than welcome to (I used my piece this weekend and made two blocks). Since sign-ups have slowed down, I think it's safe to offer a second piece of fabric to anyone who wants to make another block but doesn't have enough of their original piece to do so. Just let me know if you need me to mail out another piece.

*COSunflower*: the fabric has all ready been washed. Got ahead and start cutting if you've gotten a pattern picked out. :happy2:

*belfrybat*: info off the selvage edge reads "An Original Screen Print Design by Richloom copyright MMXIII US Canada UP". Maybe Ms.Lilly has more info on where it can be purchased.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I've got plenty, unless i screw up really bad. :ashamed: LOL


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

Sign me up please, I'd like to be number whatever-is-next. It's a busy time of year, but a single block will be a nice excuse to stay out of the garden on a crummy day.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I received my fabric today. Very pretty.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I received my fabric, I like it. I might have to go shopping cause none of my unpacked fabric matches, darn! I didn't realize HT was even back up cause my app didn't work. Had to uninstall and re-install. 
Heidi


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

So glad everyone is liking the fabric. I had to meet my Nephew and his fiance at JoAnn's to pick out material for the flower girls dresses. The moment I walked in that was the first fabric I saw and fell in love with. That is the little story behind the fabric. I am hoping to get those little dresses done the next day or two then I can focus on the quilt block. Happy sewing everyone.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I got mine yesterday, too. I was getting worried! My envelope is all crunched up like it got caught in the postal machinery, but the fabric is just fine. Will see what I have that will go with it.


----------



## mamma24 (Aug 29, 2012)

Is there still fabric available? I would love to join!!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

mamma24, you are signed up, and fabric will be on it's way to you shortly


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

If there is still material, I'd like to sign up. I'll pm my address.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

*flowergurl*, your block arrived today.  It's always such a treat to see the fabrics each participant uses--two of the fabrics in your block I have in my stash, just in different colors!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Haven't forgotten you all! Going to work on my block today since I have an 'at home day' and it's raining outside. Hope to complete it and have it in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Oy, I had 6 days off since March 29, (most early April) where has the time gone! Maybe Monday I can find the safe place I put my envelope and work on my block &#128533;
Heidi


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

Finished my block... and so glad I gave myself a little extra time, because it's really not laying flat! Ah, seam ripper, my loyal friend...

I'm having a really good time doing this. It's so much fun to get a surprise fabric, spend time picking among my own stash and all of the possible block patterns- and only be committed to a single block. Takes the pressure off. I can't wait to see what everyone else has done!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Got mine today...Gosh, I think I "need" to go to the fabric store tomorrow just to find the right thing. LOL! I was just there today but I missed one thing on sale and that will pay for my gas for the trip to town.


----------



## mamma24 (Aug 29, 2012)

My fabric arrived and I absolutely love it! All of my girls loved it too!! Can't wait to think up a pattern!! Good job selecting this one!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I sewed my block yesterday and put it in the mail today.

I had fun making the block and am pleased with the way it turned out.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I am planning to finish up my block this afternoon and get it out tomorrow. I love blue so this was a good fabric. It is always so much fun to be surprised with the fabric choice.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

LOVED the fabric...put my sq in the mail yesterday.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello All!!! I haven't forgotten!!! I will get my square done this week and in the mail by Friday!!!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I haven't forgot! Still working 7 days a week. Trying to get my daughter ready for her trip to Alabama with my sister, BIL, and nephew to go see my dad. She leaves today, we aren't ready! &#128551; At one point I found the fabric I had put in a safe place, I believe I still know where it is! Lol
Heidi


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Hi everyone! Boy, May just slipped by for me, and so far June is being pretty sneaky too. How did it get to be the 5th all ready? Maybe something to do with a son's college graduation, an eldest son's wedding, my youngest dd's high school graduation and--tomorrow!--her open house; plus, you know, that spring ritual of planting the garden. Yeah, that might be where my time and attention went. . . 

Anyway, popping in this morning to give an update before I get all down and dirty into making veggie trays, cheese balls, watermelon baskets, pasta salads and all that other make-it-the-day-before-the-open-house type food. 

*Island of Blueb* and *DW*, your blocks arrived earlier this week. Lovely work, ladies! Two very different blocks that look awesome sitting side by side. Can't wait to see what everyone else is making.


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

I just dropped mine off at the post office. They said it would arrive Monday. Seems to me I've heard that before. No worries tho as long as it doesn't take more than 10 days


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

FINALLY done. I started, then messed up all the fabric I had, and had to look for more or come up with something I could do with how I'd cut and sewn the pieces. Got busy, picked it up again and my machine is actnig up. If anyone sees a sewing machine floating down the Colorado River, it's gonna be mine. It is what it is, I'm not proud of it, but I sure wasn't going to default. I took the pieces to the outlet fabric center, and the elderly German lady that owns the place mumbled to herself in German, then told me to just throw it away and buy new, but she didn't have the exact fabric. I told her it HAS to be the same. More mumbling in German under her breath and she said 'It von't be goot!' She was right, but it is what it is.

Kim, the extra block is for your dd, again I had trouble this time but with the fusable web. AAAAK. I think I'll give my machine to the Gypsies and give this up. Watch for a purple square envelope, going to the mail today!


----------



## mamma24 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm afraid my block is not going to make it by "drawing time" so obviously I wont be in the drawing but I will send my block as soon as I can. I'm so sorry - end of the school year always gets me (we school at home) plus super busy at work plus we are in process of trying to sell our house and set up an 11 acre homestead. Can you say IN OVER MY HEAD???? I need a full time nanny, housekeeper and laundry maid!! Then maybe I would find some time to put together a silly little quilt square! I've never missed a block dead line date and I'm so sorry to have missed this one. But I will get the square in the mail ASAP! Good luck to the rest of you! This fabric choice was so great!!! Stacey


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm in the same boat with Mamma -- life just took over the past month and I haven't even touched the sewing machine. I will get it done and mailed, hopefully before they are sent to the winner. So sorry.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

*rjayne* and *Jan in CO*, your quilt blocks arrived toward the end of the week. Sorry I didn't update sooner to let you know they are here safe and sound. 

rjayne, I think I just might have to copy your block in the future; the name of it would be perfect for a quilt for my youngest dd, who this year has become a shepherd of sorts. She has a part time job at a sheep farm and is raising two market lambs for the fair.

Jan in CO, I think your block is really cool, even if it didn't come out quite the way you intended. It looks so intricate! And thank you for the block for my dd (the same one mentioned above), she is so thrilled that a 'stranger' would be so kind as to make a quilt block for her. Now she is debating how best to use it. . . in a pillow case? . . . a lap quilt? . . . a wall hanging? Lots of options.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

*mamma24*, and *belfrybat*, don't feel bad. I think most of us are in the same time-crunch boat right now. So far, I have in hand just 6 squares--of 17 participants, counting myself, so I've been mulling over the possibility of extending the deadline a bit. My biggest concern with an extension is that

1) the winner has hardly any time to pick out/purchase/wash/iron/cut fabric and mail it back to me in time for the next sign up to start in July and 

2) if we don't start the next quilt on time--mid-July--we won't be able to get four quilts in this year.


I would love it if _all__ those participating_ would weigh in on this, either on this thread or privately by pm if you wish. I'm thinking most would appreciate an extension, but I also know a whole lot of us were looking forward to getting to do four quilts this year as it has been quite a few years since the last time we used the 'original' timeline of quilt blocks in Jan-Apr-July-Oct.


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

Glad it got there safe. I knew it wouldn't be there by the 8th like they told me at the post office. It seems that from Minnesota to Michigan has always taken much longer for some reason. 

I can't wait for the drawing on Monday. It gives me a reason to look forward to the beginning of the week


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Maybe go a little simpler if it is close to the deadline?

Melissa always said it was okay to do a 4-patch or a 9-patch or something equally simple.

They all go together to make a beautiful quilt if we are running out of time.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Kris and everyone participating I apologize up front,,,, I still need to sew my block!!,, I've been ill with influenza,, not just a cold or a strain of flu,, but full blown influenza.. it's horrible!!! I'm finally doing better,, was able to walk out to my sewing room today,, I will sew the block in the next couple of days and send it.. I'm so very sorry,, I've never been late before and am very embarrassed to be now,, I've certainly had plenty of time but kept putting it off because of dealing with my wedding, working out of town for three week, then wham!! I won't do this again!! 

Everyone keep well, and I'll post as soon as I put my block in the mail.. sigh..


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Is there a particular reason to do four quilt blocks this year? I know that is tradition, but with the board shake-up it doesn't seem as though as many are participating this time. I just wonder if going a bit slower just this year might not be beneficial? And I'm not just saying that because I'm one of the laggards. I would be saying the same thing if I had sent in my block and then found out less than half participating had. 

At any rate, there is no way I can get the block done before next weekend since I'll be out of town for several days this week. I'm sorry to let the gang down.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Island of Blueb said:


> Maybe go a little simpler if it is close to the deadline?
> 
> Melissa always said it was okay to do a 4-patch or a 9-patch or something equally simple.
> 
> They all go together to make a beautiful quilt if we are running out of time.


That is a good idea in principle, but the deadline for the block to *arrive* is tomorrow. It doesn't matter how simple a block is, if it wasn't mailed last Thursday, there's no way it will be there tomorrow.


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

Belfrybat said:


> That is a good idea in principle, but the deadline for the block to *arrive* is tomorrow. It doesn't matter how simple a block is, if it wasn't mailed last Thursday, there's no way it will be there tomorrow.



I think that she was meaning if time is running out and you still have time to send it do something simple to get the block done and sent. 
Things come up in everyone's life. That's ok. If you didn't get it in on time you can still do something, even if it's simple, and send it in. 
Everyone has a chance to do better next time around.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres (Mar 3, 2014)

Unfortunately I haven't spent much time in the same state as my sewing machine to even do something simple. I have been traveling for work nearly every week the last two months and the random days at home are filled with laundry, cleaning, and catching up with the garden and animal/barn care. I'm home this week so I will crank something out tomorrow to get in the mail Tuesday. Should arrive by the end of the week. 

Draw without me. My fault for not getting it done on time. But such is life sometimes.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Based on the responses both on this thread and in pm's, I decided to NOT extend the deadline. Anyone who has not sewn/mailed your block yet, please do so as soon as possible. We all understand how life throws curve balls sometimes. Please squeak out a few minutes to complete your block, nothing fancy required; I would like to have them all in my hand before the end of the month so that I can mail the winner her package as soon as I receive the new fabric from her.

I was going to draw a winner yesterday evening, but then we had a break in the (days long) rain so I went out to weed the garden instead. . . until dark! After that I was a little stiff, sore, and muddy, and the drawing slipped my mind. I apologize for not being on top of it yesterday.

Without further ado, the winner of the quilt blocks for the second forum quilt of 2015 is. . . 




Island of Blueb!!!!  

Congrats! You get the privilege of picking out the fabric for our next quilt. :banana: You will need to buy 4 yards of fabric (or you can use stash fabric if you have a piece that large), wash it, dry it, iron it, and cut 3 yards of it into 12" squares. Then mail me the squares and the extra yard of fabric ASAP (preferably by the end of June). Once I receive the fabric, I will mail you all the blocks and the extra fabric from this quilt. After you have gotten your package of blocks, please let me know, as I will not post pictures to the forum until after you have gotten a chance to see what you've won.


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

Island of Blueb congratulations on winning. 
Have fun picking out the next fabric. I can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## Muskrat (Sep 4, 2005)

Congratulations, I of B! 

I've been following the progress and am eager to see how this all turns out!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Congratulations Island of Blueb!!!! I am another of those that have gotten caught up in gardening, grandkids and other parts of life.  I will try to get my square out Monday for sure. I have the fabrics washed and ready plus finally decided on the pattern...just have to get to the sewing machine and get busy!!!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Delighted and thank you! :rock:

I am laughing because this is probably only the second or third time I EVER got my block in on time!

It also helps when there are only six names to draw from hahaha!

Hope I can find something in my stash, there is no place to shop for fabric without taking a ferry to another island.

Thank you, Kris, we appreciate everything you do.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Congrats Island if Blueb! Life has slammed me hard too the last few weeks. Not sleeping, working 7 days a week since the end of March, random power outages as utility poles get replaced, flying ants taking over my bedroom, trying to find a new place to rent. Hoping to mail by Monday


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

Congrats! Can't wait to see what the blocks look like. 

I know mine was late, and I felt really bad (sewing machine breakdown at the last minute), but I feel a little bit better knowing that I am not the only one who didn't get it out into the mail on time. By now I think it should have arrived.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

*BigHen*, it did arrive. Got it yesterday. Great job; love the pattern.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Congratulations on the win!!! Hope you enjoy your blocks. 

I mailed mine, Kris it should be there soon.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I haven't done mine yet.  I've been laid up with my right knee again this past week. Feels like the tendon is getting ready to rupture again so have been laying alot with my leg up.  Can't promise WHEN but as soon as I can use that leg again I will get it pumping on my sewing machine!!! (I feel TERRIBLE about this! I'm SOOO sorry!!!)


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I was able to find a pretty 4-yard piece of fabric in my stash.

I got it all washed, pressed and cut and it has been mailed today.

:sing::sing::sing::sing::sing::sing::sing::sing:


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats I of B !!!!!!!!!!

My block is finished and I"m putting it the mail today... whew! again,, please forgive me for being such a slow poke,, 

Kris you've done an excellent job.. I applaud you for your patience.. hope I may participate again in the future.. 

Everyone keep well !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

*Melissa* and *gotmules*, your blocks arrived earlier this week (I've been out of town). I know I keep saying it, but this is going to be an awesome quilt. All these blocks are so lovely.

*Horsemom*, phew, reading your post exhausted me. Hope things ease up for you soon.

*COSunflower*, do what you need to get your leg healed up. Health is first priority.

*maxine*, thanks for the update. I'll keep my eye out for your envelope.

*Island of Blueb*, I can't wait to see what fabric you chose for us. Alaska fabric! :nanner:


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I of B, congrats! You're lucky to have a nice piece of fabric in your stash that would be large enough for the blocks!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm in the middle of moving. I had found some fabric I liked with the focus fabric. Saturday night I came home to a bunch of drunk idiots scaring the crap out of my horse with fireworks. I went ballistic, and ended up with 2 nights in jail. Turns out those idiots were my landlords son's. I spent Monday making sure I still had a job since we are still working 7 days and I was a no call no show sunday, and looking for a new place. Tuesday I secured the new place. Took an emergency vacation day today to move. It's slow going with a 1 woman show. Cherokee and I have too much crap for tiny places........ The focus fabric got shuffled away with what I thought would go with it


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Holy Macaroni HorseMom!! somehow that doesn't all seem fair.. the idiots should've gone to jail for animal abuse... grrrrrr.. so sorry to hear of this nonsense,,


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

just mailed my block today......sooo sorry its so late. I had lots of things thrown at me, but thankfully alls well for now.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I have been offline for most of the last week and a half. Sorry to leave you guys hanging. . . 

*Island of Blueb*'s fabric for the next quilt has arrived! :banana: I think you all are really going to like it. I'm going to send out the blocks I have received by the end of this week so that she isn't waiting and waiting and waiting to see what she won. Any that I haven't gotten by then, I will send along to her separately as they arrive.

That said, I did receive two more blocks in the mail while I was computer-less:

*maxine*, I sure do love that pattern. One of these days (hmmm, next quilt?) I'm going to give it a try.

*kidsnchix*, your block is so cool. Is that an original pattern? 



*Horsemom*, sorry for all your landlord and horse problems. I feel ya; anybody terrorized my horses and I'd probably land in jail too. Hope your move goes well.


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

Kris, so glad you got my fabric piece. I was in such a rush to get it done then I found the boo boo...I put a piece in incorrectly, but didn't want to take the time to fix it. My daughter told me it was an original lol.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Replaced by new stuck thread.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Here are the much awaited pictures of the blocks that were sent to the winner.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Nice blocks everyone. I do miss getting to see them in person! Hope everyone else gets a chance to send their blocks too.


----------

